# April 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (May 4, 2018)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Patience Please" by @smoke665






 2. "Oklahoma Prairie Fire Sunset"  by @Peeb 





 3. "Red, White and Blue" by @otherprof 





 4. "From Motorcycles" by @jcdeboever





 5. "Snowy Osprey 4_2 1" by @coastalconn 





 6. "Untitled" by @texxter





 7. "Dassault Rafale C 141/113-GT Armee de L'Air RAF Fairford " by @Seamus85





 8. "P311 final stop at Spotsy as P053 flys by" by @Robertkl





 9. "Punta Bianca" by @Sil





10. "Osprey and Chick" by @EricD





11. "Along My Path" by @oldhippy 





12. "Mirror, Mirror on the water" by @DarkShadow





13. "Snowy in Breeding Colors" by @bulldurham





14. "Take off!" by @BrentC





15. "Busch Gardens" by @jcdeboever





16. "Self portrait using long exposure" by @Lord Commander





17. "Loving the Swallows. can't get enough of them" by @DarkShadow


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 5, 2018)

So many good ones that one vote doesn't feel like enough.


----------



## snowbear (May 8, 2018)

Vote!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 8, 2018)

Voted, well done to all...................


----------



## Fujidave (May 9, 2018)

I remembered to vote this time, great set of shots too.


----------



## Wizard1500 (May 9, 2018)

Voted....


----------

